# Belt Sander



## wvnitroman (Sep 25, 2018)

Hi Folks,

What is a good stand mounted 6" (x 44" or 48") belt sander that will good work for metal working for under $500? A lot under $500 would be great!!!

Thanks,
Kevin


----------



## ttabbal (Sep 25, 2018)

Does it need to be 6"? 2x72s have plans all over the place if you're willing to DIY. Pre-made belt grinders tend to be stupid expensive, IMO.


----------



## dlane (Sep 25, 2018)

Craig’s list , just make sure the platin is flat


----------



## pineyfolks (Sep 25, 2018)

Building is probably the best option. Used machinery dealers often have fixer upper machines or machines you can put straight to work.
https://hgrinc.com/productDetail/Material-Handling/Used-Doall-Belt-Disc-Sander/02180500069/


----------



## BaronJ (Sep 25, 2018)

Hi Kevin,

I would go for a self build as well !  Not overly difficult to do even if you did want to go to 6" inches wide.
Years ago I made one 4" inches wide and about 20" inches long using a length of steel channel Iron.  1 Hp single phase motor 2880 rpm, driving 2.5" rollers.  Wish I had never let it go.


----------



## bill70j (Sep 25, 2018)

We were in the market for a 6" belt grinder also.  After a lot of looking around, we found one with good reviews.  It's the Grizzly G-1183 model (from Taiwan) with a 6X48" belt and 12" disc.  Grizzly has been selling this model for years.  It's a 3450 RPM machine.

But we couldn't part with $800 for it, so as others have suggested, we built one from scratch.  

We re-purposed a 2-speed 1725/3450 RPM motor from the spa we ripped out of the yard, and purchased a few parts from Grizzly (the platen, lower drum roller) and from Sears (the cast table).  It works well - and the 2 speeds are nice for wood and metal.

Here are a few photos.


----------



## Boswell (Sep 25, 2018)

bill70j said:


> We re-purposed a 2-speed 1725/3450 RPM motor from the spa we ripped out of the yard, and purchased a few parts from Grizzly (the platen, lower drum roller) and from Sears (the cast table). It works well - and the 2 speeds are nice for wood and metal.




How awesome is that!  I have G-1183 and it works great. But you got the best of both. Lower cost but still have the quick release Belt Tension and platen and saved $$$ on the re-use of other parts.  Looks great as well.


----------



## wvnitroman (Sep 25, 2018)

Interesting ideas, I hadn't really considered a DIY.


----------



## projectnut (Sep 26, 2018)

If you can find one I would go for a Delta or Delta/Rockwell  belt/disk sander.  They are pretty much the standard all others are judged against.  I was able to purchase one several years ago for less than scrap price.  All it needed a couple bearings and a drive belt.  It's been in my shop nearly 20 years and the only thing it's needed are a few new sanding belts and disks.  They're tough as nails and can work all day without breaking a sweat.


----------



## MrWhoopee (Oct 2, 2018)

I recently purchased an old Craftsman (think cast-iron) 6x48 belt/9 in. disc combo off CL for $150. They are out there.


----------



## Janderso (Oct 2, 2018)

projectnut said:


> If you can find one I would go for a Delta or Delta/Rockwell  belt/disk sander.  They are pretty much the standard all others are judged against.  I was able to purchase one several years ago for less than scrap price.  All it needed a couple bearings and a drive belt.  It's been in my shop nearly 20 years and the only thing it's needed are a few new sanding belts and disks.  They're tough as nails and can work all day without breaking a sweat.



Yep, 2 bearings and a new belt. I paid more than scrap price though. Heck, the op did a beautiful job of a diy sander!


----------



## MrWhoopee (Oct 4, 2018)

Wrong side of the country, but right price.

https://redding.craigslist.org/tls/d/belt-sander/6715103828.html


----------



## Janderso (Oct 4, 2018)

That is an old Rockwell with a Delta stand.
Ah, if it is whole, that is a deal


----------



## Dabbler (Oct 4, 2018)

great deal!  (too far for me by 1000 miles)!


----------



## MrWhoopee (Oct 4, 2018)

Looks like there are quite a few if you're willing to drive.

https://columbus.craigslist.org/tls/d/grizzly-g1014z-combination/6710940442.html

https://pittsburgh.craigslist.org/tls/d/vintage-sears-craftsman-belt/6692915473.html

https://cincinnati.craigslist.org/tls/d/belt-sander/6708794970.html

https://cleveland.craigslist.org/tls/d/delta-rockwell-6-belt-sander/6685289553.html

https://charlestonwv.craigslist.org/tls/d/band-sander/6705272080.html

https://akroncanton.craigslist.org/tls/d/belt-sander-48x6/6703828980.html

https://toledo.craigslist.org/tls/d/atlas-no-5010-table-belt-and/6699616553.html

https://meadville.craigslist.org/tls/d/woodworking-6-belt-and-disk/6694618267.html

https://columbus.craigslist.org/tls/d/belt-sander/6691148094.html


----------



## Dabbler (Oct 5, 2018)

Thanks mr Whoopee, I'm in Calgary, 4 hours north of the 49 parallel....


----------



## MrWhoopee (Oct 5, 2018)

Dabbler said:


> Thanks mr Whoopee, I'm in Calgary, 4 hours north of the 49 parallel....


OOPs, I was thinking of the OP.

Not nearly as plentiful or reasonable as south of the 49th, but this one is really nice.

https://www.kijiji.ca/v-power-tool/calgary/delta-belt-disc-sander/1388695722?


----------



## Dabbler (Oct 5, 2018)

Sorry I misunderstood.  I have a 6X48" of lesser quality, but it is steep to upgrade for $650!

I have the skills to build a great one, just have to make the time!


----------



## PT Doc (Oct 5, 2018)

Kalamazoo makes some very nice industrial grinders. I picked up a 6x48 3hp single phase baldor powered grinder for $350. I drove a bit but after restoring it, it is super nice.


----------



## Cooter Brown (Oct 5, 2018)

http://www.mckeanmachinery.com/inventory/product-detail.php?item=BL1617


----------



## Dabbler (Oct 5, 2018)

PT Doc - Picture?  Please?


----------



## PT Doc (Oct 10, 2018)

Dabbler said:


> PT Doc - Picture?  Please?



Here is grinder Asmara purchased and a photo of what it like like when new. I’ll attach photo after repainting later.


----------

